# Test Prop Cycle And Body Fat



## outlaw7 (Nov 21, 2009)

hiya guys..
I think i am gonna need your help,i want to start a test prop only cylce i might throw some clen with it if i am gonna get it from me source,The reason i want to do clen with test because me body fat is too high at the moment,i have some ephidrine aswel..few months back i posted a thread of tren and test but some pros on this site told me to don't use tren because i am just newbie..basically i just want to get a little lean with huge muscles,i will appreciate any advice from you guys
my stats:
age 25
bf 21%
225lbs
6 feet


----------



## outlaw7 (Nov 22, 2009)

is anyone out here is gonna reply to me.plz


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 22, 2009)

This is basically exactly the same as your other threads, so id bet my money on you getting exactly the same answers.


How are your macronutrients broken down?

What is a typical day's diet?

Are you running enough of a caloric deficit?

How long have you been cutting using the above stats?

What have your results been in this time?

Whats your training program look like?


----------



## outlaw7 (Nov 22, 2009)

hey pal...
Thanks for your time..well its not exactly like me other thread because i wanted to take trenbolone enathate with test prop,so some guy here adviced that don't use trenbolone coz my body fat is too high for tren ,he suggested just do test prop only cycle,newaiyz i tried to lose some fat few months back after posting my thread,i was on low calorie diet but i lost more muscles then fat,now i am back on this sort of diet to gain back muscles:-


	Meal 1 	Quantity 	
	Egg whites 	5 	
	Oat Meal (Cup) 	2 c. 	
	Skim Milk (Glass) 	1 	
	Apple 	1 	
	Total 	  	552 	

	Meal 2 	Quantity 
	Chicken Breast 	6 oz. 	
	Cottage Cheese 	1/2 c
	Garden Salad 	1c 	
	Total 	  	417 	

	Meal 3 	Quantity 	
	Tuna 	6 oz
	Apple 	2 	
	Oat Meal (Cup) 2
	Total 	  	774

	Meal 4 	Quantity 	
	Whey Supplement 	50 grams 	
	Banana 	2 	
	Total 	  	430 	

	Meal 5 	Quantity 	

	Salmon 	6 oz
	Oat Meal (Cup) 2	
	Total 	  	614 	

	Meal 6 	Quantity 	
	Cottage Cheese 	1c
	Banana 	2 	
	Oat Meal (Cup) 	2 c
	Total 	  	710 
I go to gym 3 times a week gonna start 4 times becuse i just reduced some hours from work,what is i work in a call centre so have to sit on me arse for 8-10 hours i am okay from every where else apart from me stomach my 3 days workout plan is:-
monday: chest(16 sets) +triceps(9 sets)
tuesday:legs(12-15sets)+shoulders(15 sets)
wednesday:back(12sets)+biceps(9sets)
30 mins cardio 3 days after workout.
I just want to gain some muscle size and just want to get a little lean,if i use test prop itself is my body fat gonna go down??
Your expert advice is appreciated.cheers


----------



## Built (Nov 22, 2009)

What are your total calories and total grams of protein, carb and fat from that diet?

What work do you do for chest, legs, back etc? Which lifts?


----------



## outlaw7 (Nov 22, 2009)

hey built..
Total Calories  	Proteins  	Carbs  	Fats  	 	
	3497         	325 	        404.4 	  53.4
chest workout:
3 sets incline dumbell press
3sets flat dumbell press
3 sets incline 3 sets cross cable
3 sets flat flying
3 sets pull over 
i just do different routines every other week..

legs workout:
3 set dead lift
3 sets squating
3 sets leg press
3 sets front leg extension
 and back everyother week
3 sets dumbell lunges

back workout:
3 sets front chinups+back
 6 sets back and front pull downs with wide bar
3 sets seated rowing 
3 sets lat pull down with dumbells
My lift is good no prob with me strength...


----------



## outlaw7 (Nov 24, 2009)

i realy dont get this if you can't be asssed replying back then why the heck you ask stuff and on top you call yaslf a super moderator.bull****


----------



## outlaw7 (Nov 27, 2009)

wot tight arsee fukers help da brother out ere......


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 27, 2009)

> I just want to gain some muscle size and just want to get a little lean,if i use test prop itself is my body fat gonna go down??



Test prop will not make your bodyfat decrease. Your diet will do that. I recommend decreasing your carbs.



> wot tight arsee fukers help da brother out ere......


 The questions were so we could give you better advice. We've been in the middle of one of the most important American holidays, which is why there hasn't been much response the last few days.


----------



## Built (Nov 27, 2009)

Simmer down. I didn't see your post and I have a day job. The others missed your post because it's been Thanksgiving this week and most folks spend time with their families. You've made a total of five posts here and you're already insulting me by PM. Smarten up and learn some manners or I won't help you at all. 

Now, are these your maintenance calories or are you currently dropping?

What kind of weights do you toss around - what's your 5-rep squat, deadlift and bench? 

PS your protein probably doesn't need to be quite as high as it is and your fats could stand to come up.


----------

